# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  житейсий вопрос

## Кирилллл

насколько аморально втащить девушке, женщине и вообще женскому полу. :Cool: 
не поймите меня неправильно, но насколько аморально втащить 40 летней толстожопой успешной суке? можно ли понять этот поступок?, если человек тебе отравляет жизнь, хочет сука показать свои гавёные связи типо поставить на место, унижает твоих родителей типо как такое можно было воспитать. так вот мне кажется втащить ей просто архиважно и необходимо, чтобы она со своей психологией и супер интелектом просто осознала какой мир блядь непредсказуемый и нерациональный и что когда ты с супер интелектом, это ещё не значит что когда тебе в табло дадут тебе не будет больно. 


вы конечно можете говорить что угодно но я лично не против втащить и некоторым особо красивым молодым особам. это было бы охрененно посмотреть на её удивлённую рожу. да сука мир жесток, и это реально больно, это вот настоящая боль а не там боль когда кто-то когда-то не с тобой. вы скажите ну попробуй а потом тебе мой парень брат папа или ещё какой нибудь пёс тебе, тебе, тебя убьёт. я лично буду только рад пускай убивает.

----------


## Yrok25

боксером быть ... ?

----------


## Yrok25

ну а можно просто задавить интеллектом и хорошим гроулом )




> я лично не против втащить и некоторым особо красивым молодым особам.


  а это что то жесть , они слишком могущественны в подчинении воли ))

----------


## Dementiy

> насколько аморально втащить 40 летней толстожопой успешной суке? можно ли понять этот поступок?


 Можешь "втащить", я разрешаю.  :Smile: 

Нет, на самом деле, идея не так уж и плоха.
Начнем с того, что наша судебная система очень либеральна к рецидивистам. 
Тут главное иметь связи и знать ее механизм.
В общем, разберись для начала что тебе за это грозит. Почитай, подумай, спланируй как это сделать наиболее грамотно (чтобы минимизировать для себя уголовные последствия).
Также нужно рассчитать свои силы. Не факт что эта 40-летня баба сама не согнет тебя в бараний рог, совсем не факт.
Лучше перестраховаться и, например, припасти в кармане мешочек с песком.
Опять же нападать лучше сзади, быстро и неожиданно. Главное быстро нейтрализовать противника, ну а потом уже можешь "втаскивать".
Ну и все таки, не советую тебе это делать. Тут, батенька, опыт нужен: практика и еще раз практика.

----------


## Yrok25

> Лучше перестраховаться и, например, припасти в кармане мешочек с песком.
> Опять же нападать лучше сзади, быстро и неожиданно. Главное быстро нейтрализовать противника,


  ага .. , или подкрасться в маске нинзя и долбануть шокером  , или отхлестать ремнем прилюдно , или изобразить испуганную жертву и перцовым балончиком брызнуть .... предварительно нанеся себе побои и вызвав полицию , или устроить "золотой дождь"

----------


## Кирилллл

> Также нужно рассчитать свои силы. Не факт что эта 40-летня баба сама не согнет тебя в бараний рог, совсем не факт.


 да вот думаю в бокс что ли записаться, ато совсем неприкольно получится если она мне ещё и наваляет помимо морального унижения ещё и физическое.



> Ну и все таки, не советую тебе это делать. Тут, батенька, опыт нужен: практика и еще раз практика.


 ну почему? старания и труд все перетрут, попрактикуюсь по началу на прохожих дамах. Тяжело в ученье легко в бою как говорил Суворов. А потом глядишь ещё и собственную субкультуру создам. будет такой лозунг что же тебе подарить любимая, лучше подарю ка я тебе цветы, нет колье, нет машину, ну нет уж))), лучше получи ка ты в глаз.




> а это что то жесть , они слишком могущественны в подчинении воли ))


 им то мне и хочется заехать. ато всё хорошо и просто а так хоть какое то разнообразие. да и потом хочется на её свирепого хахаля посмотреть, с дества видите ли любил в зоопарке опасных животных посмотреть, есть у меня такая слабость. А 




> Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что речь идет об учительнице).


 да мне просто захотелось чтобы мне опять попричитали, что мужчины должны, что не должны. что мне не дают и я жалкий неудачник.
да и вообще если серьёзно вам не хотелось бы чувака в своём городе который уехал. нашим городам не хватает деятельного безумия, все сходят с ума по тихому и никто не за что не в ответе. просто неплохо было бы если бы каждый  отвечал за свои слова и поступки независимо от того какого он пола, возраста и тд.(хе, хе хотя от меня это смешно слышать отвечать за свои слова)
самое тупое что закон как раз против порядочного человека. власть поимевшие понимают что поставленные в такие условия порядочный человек просто свихнётся, очень болезненно люди переживают несправедливость. Этот закон не работает против организованной преступности и действовать он начинает ровно тогда когда человек стал нестабильным, выработался. по сути им пофиг, меньше или больше будет насилия и унижения, главное чтобы всё было под контролем. Вообщем закон это намордник для нас чтобы вообще у нас отобрать права и хотя бы возможность отмостить. закон это инструмент для господ чтобы выжимать последние соки из своих рабов, без последствий. с современной моралью примерно также только это средство ещё более мощное средство манипуляции нами. сложно обьянсить словами, поэтому извиняюсь заранее.

----------


## Кирилллл

> другое дело, не совсем понятно как этот факт привел тебя к мысли вломить 40-летней женщине.


 да блин голова не соображает. я же написал что с современной моралью дело обстоит также как с законами, некоторые правила тупые. я просто  подумал что меня сдерживает? только то что этот человек ж пола и старше меня но почему один я должен вести себя прилично?. в частности про прекрасных дам подумал почему для одних мир должен быть опасным а для других нет?, пускай для всех будет опасным. не могу разложить всё по полочкам голова как отписался выше не соображает. тут ещё важно законы  не просто работают в одностороннем порядке, а они вообще специально придуманы против нас.



> А вообще, честно, я бы хотел на подобное посмотреть: идет фифа вся из себя со своим брутальным мачо и вдруг подбегает какой-то парень и без слов вламывает даме в скворечник, потом срещивает руки на груди и спокойно так говорит ошарашенному хахалю: "ну чего же ты ждешь, давай, бей меня, опасное животное". )


 это было бы прикольно, в конце только ещё хахалю по яйцам шокером садануть, чтобы он уж точно навернека убил, ато ещё отделаюсь легко, а мне неохота, хочу к себе максимальной заинтересованности.

----------


## Игорёк

автор, опиши причину ?
втаскивать не нужно. Лучше найти путь отстранения от нее, как впрочем и от любого другого человека который раздражает.
 Насколько сильна твоя зависимость от нее ? могут ли быть какие-то альтернативы ?

----------


## Кирилллл

> автор, опиши причину ?
> втаскивать не нужно. Лучше найти путь отстранения от нее, как впрочем и от любого другого человека который раздражает.
>  Насколько сильна твоя зависимость от нее ? могут ли быть какие-то альтернативы ?


 Да нет никакой уже зависимости, просто осталась обида. тупо просто обида. да и втащить вряд ли втащу, если только окончательно не соберусь на тот свет.  тему создал так чтобы движуха была. интересно насколько это нормально ударить женский пол, я просто например к этому пришёл года два назад, может год, раньше мне казалось это дикостью,)) даже назвать девушку блядью я не мог, а щас они все для меня бляди почти все. и вот хотел я чтобы участники форума разгадали такой ребус, как такие как я появляются, в чём причина. хотел вообщем типо вывести к тому что сами и виноваты что воспитали монстра, чудовище. вообщем на 50 процентов тема троллинг. 
думаю на женском форуме где с самыми традиционными взглядами эту тему выложить и попытаться позлить людей. незнаю хочу прям чтобы меня прям конченным подонком считали.

----------


## Yrok25

> Этот закон не работает против организованной преступности и действовать он начинает ровно тогда когда человек стал нестабильным, выработался. по сути им пофиг, меньше или больше будет насилия и унижения, главное чтобы всё было под контролем. Вообщем закон это намордник для нас чтобы вообще у нас отобрать права и хотя бы возможность отмостить. закон это инструмент для господ чтобы выжимать последние соки из своих рабов, без последствий. с современной моралью примерно также только это средство ещё более мощное средство манипуляции нами. сложно обьянсить словами, поэтому извиняюсь заранее.


   Как вариан еще весёлый походить с диктофоном и скрытой камерой , записать материала , а потом подать в суд , нуу мильона на 3)) это будет фурор

----------


## Dementiy

Вспомнился мне фантастический фильм "Далеко по соседству".
По сюжету, старый дядька попадает в свое детство (со всем своим багажом знаний).
Ну и там есть такая сценка где учительница пытается приструнить его за то что он рисует во время урока.
Пытается, но не может, потому что со взрослым человеком этот номер не пройдет.

Если в тебе будет внутренний стержень равный или даже больший чем у той тетки, то она ничего не сможет тебе сделать.
Подобно тому как 5-летний ребенок не может обидеть взрослого, как бы ни старался.

----------


## jeri

Несмотря на то,что я девушка, и категорически против рукоприкладства, наблюдая некоторые ситуации, так и хочеться сказать:" Я бы на его месте сейчас как влепила леща!!)"
Просто когда возникает такое желание нужно подумать о том , что это чья-то сестра, мать , дочь и т.д и что, если-бы сейчас с твоей сестрой так поступили, как бы ты к этому отнесся, не важно, что она вытворила.
Если и это не останавливает, тогда пожалуйста, только нужно помнить, что сделав это ,ты переступишь некую черту, что-то изменится навсегда в твоем сознании. А стоит ли она этого?

----------


## Melissa

Женщины тоже разные бывают. Не гнушаются каблуком по яйкам и ногтями целенаправленно в глаз.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## простой

> что-то изменится навсегда в твоем сознании. А стоит ли она этого?


 да ничего не изменится, ударил и забыл, влепил пощёчину тыльной стороной ладони и пошёл со споконой душой домой. 
Естественно бить я ни кого не собираюсь, не собираюсь потому что понимаю что легче мне от этого не станет.
А так все мы чьи то братья сестры сыновья.

----------


## простой

> Просто когда возникает такое желание нужно подумать о том , что это чья-то сестра, мать , дочь и т.д и что, если-бы сейчас с твоей сестрой так поступили, как бы ты к этому отнесся, не важно, что она вытворила.


 хорошо из женщин бить буду только сирот, без братьев и тд.
но это неудачная шутка

----------


## jeri

> но это неудачная шутка


 Зато смешная(люблю черный юмор :Smile: )

----------


## простой

> Ну конечно станет. А лучше заставить суку кусать бардюр...


 не понимаю ход твоих мыслей.
вот ты прочёл тему. в тебе проснулось благородство, ты увидел во мне недруга потом вспомнил ещё других недругов и плохих людей, которые фашисты, потом вспомнил фильм с чуваком на картинке(дерьмовый кстати фильм), потом решил выразить своё негативное отношение и к фашистам и ко мне,  написав ,,Ну конечно станет. А лучше заставить суку кусать бардюр...,, 
короче юмора не понял

----------


## trypo

шикарный фильм про добро - как его можно дерьмовым назвать ?  :Smile:

----------


## Кирилллл

> шикарный фильм про добро - как его можно дерьмовым назвать ?


 да с дерьмовым погорячился, обычный фильм, конец правда идиотский. нелогичный. одно из действующих лиц обвиняет себя в том что его братишку убили чёрные школяры, чувтсвуют в этом свою вину, а в чём вина?. по фильму этот братишка даже ничего не говорил чёрным, просто независимо вёл себя. да презирал этот братишка их, да любил и уважал брата фашиста но по логике они могли его  убить и без всего этого, ведь он просто ходил независимо среди опасных негров. и почему это действующее лицо из первоо моео предложения стало корить себя заплакав мне не понятно. 

может конечно это типо месть за то что действуеще лицо о которм я говорил в первом предложении "заставило кусать бордюр" чёрного чувака а. и типо он это понял если бы не заставлял чёрного чувака ничё кусать всё было бы по друому. но это скорее мои домыслы а не авторская задумка


да и показали две группировки чёрных и белых бандитов. и в конце получили мораль что чёрные конечно могут обьединятся в преступные группировки но белые то уж точно никак не могут. белые не могут быть сильными, вообщем они всегда должны быть толерантными

----------


## Сайм

Ох, ну и мысли у Вас в голове) Я лично против любого насилия. Ну не нравится человек, так просто игнорируйте его и всё. Бить девушку ни в какой ситуации нельзя. Я бы никогда не смог.

----------


## Yrok25

> конец правда идиотский.


  как бы известно ,что перед выходом , его обрезали и смонтировали таким образом - что режиссер настоял на том чтобы его имя было убрано из титров ...

----------


## Игорёк

> На самом деле есть много баб-б...... которые могут морально уничтожать и таких бить не только можно,но и нужно,дабы мозги вправились и что бы такая тварь поняла как себя надо вести.0)))


 Согласен.. Мера конечно крайняя, но в некоторых ситуациях она может стать необходимой. Не вижу в этом ничего зазорного.

----------


## trypo

> да с дерьмовым погорячился, обычный фильм, конец правда идиотский. нелогичный. одно из действующих лиц обвиняет себя в том что его братишку убили чёрные школяры, чувтсвуют в этом свою вину, а в чём вина?. по фильму этот братишка даже ничего не говорил чёрным, просто независимо вёл себя. да презирал этот братишка их, да любил и уважал брата фашиста но по логике они могли его  убить и без всего этого, ведь он просто ходил независимо среди опасных негров. и почему это действующее лицо из первоо моео предложения стало корить себя заплакав мне не понятно. 
> 
> может конечно это типо месть за то что действуеще лицо о которм я говорил в первом предложении "заставило кусать бордюр" чёрного чувака а. и типо он это понял если бы не заставлял чёрного чувака ничё кусать всё было бы по друому. но это скорее мои домыслы а не авторская задумка
> 
> 
> да и показали две группировки чёрных и белых бандитов. и в конце получили мораль что чёрные конечно могут обьединятся в преступные группировки но белые то уж точно никак не могут. белые не могут быть сильными, вообщем они всегда должны быть толерантными


 как то по верхам все собрано.
старший брат был примером для младшего (без отца насколько я помню) ,
и нацистское презрение к черным выливалось в отрицание ценности жизни человека ,
за личиной превосходства белой расы , и что важно , её взаимовыручке .
на зоне мысли были вправлены в нужное русло -
всякая человеческая жизнь есть ценность , её необходимо оберегать ,
в том числе и избеганием опасных для жизни провокаций. 
младшего брата застрелили не просто так , что он случайно зашел в сортир и начал свой выпендреж. 
это был запланированный ответ на все его поведение по жизни ,
на постоянные не случайные нацистские закидоны.
старший брат своим примером привил эту идеологию младшему ,
и корил себя за это ,
что не успел показать ему другой взгляд на жизнь.

не взгляд прогнувшегося толеранта , 
он , как раз таки готов за себя постоять в любой ситуации ,
но твердо уяснил для себя , что лишать человека жизни ( черного, белого , не важно) 
по каким бы то ни было "идейным" причинам - преступление.
за которым неизбежна расплата.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Отписываются в основном мужчины, я смотрю) прискорбно, что им кажется правильным бить женщину. Таким никакие доводы против не указ. И тем не менее я считаю это аморальным.

 trypo, спасибо за толковый анализ!

----------


## Кирилллл

надо каждый случай рассматривать индивидуально, бить женщину аморально не потому что она женщина а потому что это насилие и унижение.
бывают разные случаи даже не избиений а тактильных контактов "сильного" со "слабым" полом, но почему то все они подаются однозначному осуждению. начинаются такие разговоры она конечно тебя обманывала, конечно оставила тебя без денег, она конечно говорила тебе что ты чмо последнее не имеющее право жить, она конечно изменяла тебе в твоей квартире на твоей кровати пока ты вдыхал пары метана в шахте ради вашего семейного благополучия, но ударить её это слишком, самый большой грех совершил, теперь всё только в петлю нет тебе прощения.
всегда если мужчина ударил девушку ассоциируется со слабостью первого, не принимая во внимания личностные качества второго.

сложно обьяснить но скажем так мой национализм (хотя это не национализм) моё типо женоненавистничество, это защита
кавказцы постоянно проявляют агрессию в мою сторону и я вижу выход только в том чтобы объединятся русским против этой нации, потому что эти суки черножопые никогда не нападают один на один, всегда все бьют исподтишка.
большинство девушек как и вся человеческая нация такие же агрессивные как крысы и в силу своей физической ущербности по отношению к мужскому полу очень хитры с поведением шестёрок (в этом кстати весь их секрет загадочной женской логики). и я не виноват что эти девушки понимают только язык силы.

помню философ у нас был и вот он говорил в советском союзе были бесполые отношения а сейчас нет, сейчас лучше. но я думаю лучше для этого старого пидараса а никак не вообще лучше.по телевизору стало нормальным выставлять свою гетеросексуальную озабоченность да и вообще это стало в порядке вещей. всё общение, отношение к друг другу, все дела всё стало с целью собственного сексуального удовлетворения. никакого профессионализма. это конечно хорошо что сексуалная революция дала всяким обеспеченным старым пердунам пережить вторую молодость,  но это приведёт к тому что мы вымрем как цивилизация, всё будет как в стаде крупнорогатого скота будет пару племенных быков (настоящих мужиков), пару плешивых рогатых изгоев и кучу недоенных коров с разбухшими выменами.

короче не в тему меня понесло но все эти лозунги рыцарей "берегите женщин, женщин берегите" это всё из корыстных сексуальных побуждений и мне они кажутся смешными когда другие виды насилия норма.

блин я хотел обьяснить что-то но ладно.

----------


## Кирилллл

> как то по верхам все собрано.
> 
> всякая человеческая жизнь есть ценность , её необходимо оберегать ,
> в том числе и избеганием опасных для жизни провокаций. 
>  лишать человека жизни ( черного, белого , не важно) 
> по каким бы то ни было "идейным" причинам - преступление.
> за которым неизбежна расплата.


 всё это похоже на проповедь.

то что хотел донести автор фильма я понял, у меня иной взгляд отличный от автора на проблему. мне фильм не кажется глубоким.

----------


## Yrok25

> большинство девушек как и вся человеческая нация такие же агрессивные как крысы и в силу своей физической ущербности по отношению к мужскому полу очень хитры с поведением шестёрок (в этом кстати весь их секрет загадочной женской логики). и я не виноват что эти девушки понимают только язык силы.


  где же такие страшные места ?

  за свою среднюю могу припомнить только банду стерв в школе , которые разлагали коллектив в классе , но они были особняком , ни где , ни в параллельных ни рядом такого не было

  весьма отвратительные , со средней внешностью

----------


## Кирилллл

> где же такие страшные места ?
> 
>   за свою среднюю могу припомнить только банду стерв в школе , которые разлагали коллектив в классе , но они были особняком , ни где , ни в параллельных ни рядом такого не было
> 
>   весьма отвратительные , со средней внешностью


 


> где же такие страшные места ?


 да я как то писал во всех филфаках нашей страны эти страшные места.

----------


## Omega

уничтожить! 
мы все люди, всех можно вывести из себя, а конфликт нужно решать. было бы у меня больше смелости, я б не задумался даже. 
чем шахтер виноват? все же не будут управлять. жизнь заставляет работать как угодно лишь бы семью прокормить, или себя. обстоятельства всякие могут быть. кто то в петлю от сложившейся ситуации, а кто то в шахту и т.п.

----------


## _lamer

> надо каждый случай рассматривать индивидуально, бить женщину аморально не потому что она женщина а потому что это насилие и унижение


   Везде по-разному. В рабочей среде, где я крутился большую часть своего времени, битьём не удивишь. Я предпочитаю не думать об этом - по таким женщинам видно, что где-то в закоулках бессознательного им хочется, чтобы их избили. Тут они даже успешнее меня - когда я хотел, чтобы на меня набросилась толпа, вокруг как тучи руками развело - ни души, ночью, в выходной. Видимо, я плохая женщина. А "потому что насилие" - вот это явно нигде не работает, разве что у евреев, интеллигенции. Я ни на форумах, ни в чатах ни одного интеллигента не видел, поэтому мы стороной обойдём этот особый мир. Бить мужика - не аморально. Это насилие, но в среде мужчин-не-психов-не-фобов говорят "мужики дерутся" и  всё. Бабы сплетничают. 
  Ну а унижение мужского пола со стороны женского не происходит просто так. Значит, не уважает, а это проблема мужчины, если он сильный пол. Почему не уважает - явно не потому, что ты никогда не ударишь девушку. Девушка может быть вместе с парнем, который иногда приложится к ней, но гнобить и провоцировать местную шайку на парня, который бы никогда не ударил девушку. Женской логики не существует, пока существует мужская. Женская - ответ на несоответствие мужской. Если мужчина может постоять за себя, то он и за неё постоит, а ей приятнее если её любимый малость "приголубит", чем посторонний. Девушке нужно чувство защищённости. И опять в ту же сторону - один парень мгновенно становится личным геем в женской компании, другой - сексуальным объектом, третий - папашей. Отношение людей очень зависит от того к кому они относятся, но, конечно, в состоянии обиды и прочего человек не способен уловить истинную причину своей проблемы. Ко мне на разных этапах тоже по-разному относились. Вообще вопрос о "втащить девушке" на данном ресурсе и других подобных неактуален уже в силу того, что все обитатели не могут втащить даже мужчине, а девушке будет ещё сложнее - такова природа невротиков и социофобов. У обычных мужиков может быть наоборот. Немало есть ссыкунов, которые с мужиками панибраты, а на бабах своих отрываются. Обычно это низкорослые коренастые дебилы, типичное быдло нереализованное, пфуй. Ну я, конечно, против рукоприкладства - драться нужно с мужиками. Ну и против вообще каких-либо скандалов с женщинами. Нужно быть значительно сильнее и независимее женщины или вообще не связываться. Я бы не позволил девушке относиться к себе неуважительно (к счастью, долго их избегал). Обычно тут присутствует ахиллесова пята, например, по финансовой, бытовой части. Если мужик здесь в чём-то уступает, даёт слабину, то гнобления не избежать и правильно - по мне лучше быть норм мужиком на стройке, чем подкаблучником офисменом.

----------


## _lamer

> Социальные игры самочек.


 


> Новосёлов


   Есть ещё Бурхаев, он поинтереснее, хотя с головой у него не всё в порядке. Пикапом я не увлекался никогда, противная вещь и вредная чрезвычайно для неокрепших умов. Один мой кореш из Москвы подкинул мне ссылку на пару книг. Чинит компы, тоже лечит девушек, только иным способом - исключительно через постель. Мне такое не по нраву. Если кто будет утверждать обратное, не верьте, это враньё. У парня этого есть одна исключительная особенность - тактильное обаяние. Невротички в его умелых руках становились женщинами и легче шли по жизни, но его секрет был вовсе не в пикапе. Звучит глупо, что человек даёт мне книги, которые к нему отношения особого не имеют. Я бы сказал так - он очень любопытный и сообразительный, любит поболтать на психологические темы. В обаянии ему не отказать, он похож на пушистого тигра, в объятьях которого любому становится лучше. К слову, мне авторы навроде Новосёлова не нравятся. Я не люблю вступать в эти игры. Это ведь тоже игра по сути, только ответная. Конфликт остаётся - идёт борьба двух эгоизмов, цель которого - удовлетворить потребности с минимальными затратами. Тут подойдёт поговорка - самый дорогой секс - бесплатный. Лучше самому стать человеком. Если тебе херово даже с самим собой, то человеку из-за бугра будет ещё хуже. Что могут молодые люди извлечь из литературы подобного рода..да пожалуй только одну вещь, которая там фигурирует нередко - парень/девушка проецируют на противоположный пол одного своего родителя, а на себя проецируют несоответствие некоему идеалу и это тоже установка, идущая от родителей, братьев, сестёр. Пока молодые люди внутренне зависят от своих родственников, их проблемы на этом фронте никуда не денутся. Есть, правда, "исключения" - успешные пикаперы, но в их случаи бесконечные попытки познакомиться в нарочито неудобных ситуациях ни что иное как продолжение борьбы с родителями, их отвержением, непризнанием. Это навроде моральной нимфомании, только у парней. Я как психиатор не посчитал бы это нормой, а псих.заболеванием, пусть и кажущимся приятным. У Бурхаева этот важный момент озвучен точно. У Новосёлова - не знаю. В данном случаи я выступаю в роли гринписа против загрязнения русконтента сомнительной, но популярной литературой.

----------


## _lamer

> те аспекты психологии которые подтверждены нейробиологией


   А я только те, что работают в деле. Большую часть открытий Фрейда нельзя доказать строго научно, однако, они позволили без особых усилий лечить такое заболевание как _истерия_. В той же шизофрении наука уже 200 лет ковыряется, но ничего толкового так и не заявила, а я видел всё это изнутри. Я не могу написать математическую формулу динамики шизы или психоза (гидро и аэродинамика тоже сложна в этом плане, потому что очень неустойчива и подвижна как психика человека), но знаю точно что делать в определённом положении. Наука тянет одеяло на себя, того же Вильгельма Райха загнобили сначала в Европе, потом в США. Он умер в тюрьме, насколько я помню, а ведь этот психиатр ближе других был к пониманию процессов шизофрении. Политика превыше всего. Моду на сверхнаучность всего я не люблю именно в среде невротиков, социофобов. Да какое дело ущербным психам до науки? А я знаю в чём дело - они очень любят генетику и пр., потому что это позволяет им хоть за что-то зацепиться, увериться или, например, сбросить с себя ответственность за ущербность - свалить всё на гены, это же ппц как научно, однако, наука не умеет вскрывать скрытые мотивы людей, только ковыряться в физиологических отправлениях. 
  Отсыл к биологии - из той же серии. Самое смешное, что именно Фрейд решил унизить человека на стыке веков и доказывал, что гомо сапиенс всё ещё животное, по большей части. Он же был биологом, неврологом, любил физиологию, строгий подход, но вот спустя годы всю его шайку и последователей будут выставлять оккультистами, бесконечно далёкими от науки, чтобы не нужно было ссылаться на атавистическое прошлое. Опять политика, чтоб её.

----------


## Omega

мы все сдохнем и нас захавают черви)

----------


## _lamer

> Что и требовалось доказать. Одно лишь словоблудие. 
> 
> P.S. Человек - животное, никого этим унизить нельзя.


   Словоблудием ты не открестишься от своего невежества и незнания во многих областях науки. Либо продолжай изучать различные точки зрения, либо продолжай свой религиозный фанатизм. Я не опечатку сделал - наука тоже религия. В эпоху просвещения она шла рука об руку с обычными религиями, но когда политически это стало нецелесообразно, они отдалились, но тут ведь историю нужно знать, а ты не знаешь. Опять придётся вместо того, чтобы признать себя неучем, сказать "словоблудие". Не думай, что я пытаюсь тебя переубедить - это невозможно, но у форумчан зато есть выбор - верить необразованному выскочке, который может строить из себя умного, сидя за компьютером и находясь за 300км от действительно умных людей или человеку с каким-никаким опытом взаимодействия с внешней средой.
  А унизить можно - идеалистов. Моё мнение - нельзя отделить животную и человеческую сущность на составляющие. Человек - единое существо, которое многие хотят расщепить на части и соединить заново. Тут и вспоминается мне книга "Капитализм и шизофрения". Человек оттого и страдает, что потерял целостность.

----------


## _lamer

> Щенок


   Сначала волшебным словом было "словоблудие", сейчас "щенок". Гниль завелась в штате Айдахо. Она всегда проявляет себя стоит только подкинуть слова-раздражители. Здесь я недалеко от Павлова ушел (или его собаки), всегда жду рефлекс, когда чувствую кто передо мной. Только учти - умничаешь ты "Я признаю только эволюционную психологию и те аспекты психологии которые подтверждены нейробиологией. Всё остальное - словоблудие" - ну гордыня чистой воды. Смысл этой фразы не научный, смысл в том, что кто-то должен считаться с тобой - что ты признаёшь, а что нет. Я динозавра съел в таких вещах, а бывшие урки, с которыми я сталкивался, раскусывали человека в одну секунду, за один взгляд, поэтому не примешивай ненужную инфу только для того, чтобы показать себя. Никого твоя гордынька не волнует, к сожалению, а понты не прокатят - это не общество взрослых обычных людей. Здесь больше повода хвастать, что ты не выходил из дома полгода - вот предмет гордости, а если ты не такой как все, то ошибся форумом - победишь.ру форевэ.

----------


## _lamer

> 


   Хвалю. Ты учёл прошлые ошибки и не написал ничего. Продолжай в том же духе
  И ещё - Москва не резиновая! Москва не презерватив!
  ЗЫ: этот ресурс тоже.

----------


## _lamer

Это не троллинг. У меня есть дурная привычка - когда попадаю в большой коллектив, начинаю бурлить массы, грубо говоря, всё мне интересно. Горе городу, где правят многие. Я не люблю командовать кем-то. Если командовать тем, кто морально значительно слабее - тем более. Очень не люблю. Но в процессах участвую. Один мужик хотел меня сжить, сделать некий свой трафик (не бойтесь - мёда), но я ему мешал. Мало того, я не заметил как он сам вылетел и вернулся в свою Башкирию, так ничего и не словив. Люблю я отсеивать ненужных людей, Сталина для меня нет! Я бы был для него незаменимым [s]Берией[/s] ..эээ..Микояном..делал бы хорошую колбасу. Из предателей. Так вот. Я сразу подмечаю ху из ху, начинаю прочёсывать контингент. Часто приходилось вступать в конфликты, но иногда наоборот мирил людей. Есть тут одна проблема и для меня как человека опытного и объевшегося трицератопсом несомненная.



> Очень Важный


 


> Бывшие ники - Бронсон. Сингулярность


   И всё какое-то шизофренически важное, возвышенное. Почти Наполеон, а я какой-то ламер (ссаной тряпкой его). Вещь неприметная, но, как говорил Фрейд, в психике нет мелочей и случайностей. Налицо гордость и если бы не агрессия и смайлики - я бы счёл за шизофреника. Вижу - нормальный человек, но с недостатками тяжело больного. Выводы делать оставлю другим не менее важным форумчанам. Я пока в процессе.

----------


## _lamer

> Общался я с тобой уже


   А это как-то изменит отношение к тебе? Я не люблю клонированных. Это даже законом запрещено. Только последняя гнида рядится, шифруется, чтобы не узнали кто это. Вот мои данные вполне себе открыты, мне особо скрывать нечего, а вот что у тебя за раздувшийся труп в кладовке - это ещё вопрос.



> Фотографии твои помню с племяшкой


   вообще-то это брат. 



> знаю что ты безобиден


   здесь ты прав. я обиды не держу, но у каждого своё место



> знаю эту публику


   знай. а меня не знаешь. здесь как всегда особенности интернета - один там, другой за 1000км. ты можешь здесь говорить свысока, но в реале ты бы не позволил себе такую роскошь. если ты это осознаёшь, но вот здесь не признаешь - твои проблемы. любой форумчанин поймёт, что ты просто трепло, а язык твой как помело. если я отношусь к хорошим парням и девушкам с нежностью, это вовсе не значит, что я зая по жизни. если бы было так, я бы не вернулся из путешествия.



> это шутливая самоирония.


   в каждой шутке есть доля..шутки. ты будешь ощущать это как самоиронию, а по ощущению (ты же не можешь знать что чувствуют люди, общаясь с тобой) - бессознательная гордость. в сочетании с тем, что ты носишь маску и не говоришь кто ты есть (может, ты укек или подобный ему интернетный тролль)..ну тут нечего рассуждать - ни спиной не повернуться, ни украсть, ни покараулить. ненадёжный ты человек, редиска..или даже брюква. к сожалению, ресурс и местные нравы не позволяют мне выразиться точнее.

  хмм..есть у меня более реалистичная догадка - может, ты Тьма? или Тичо? вообще вы все очень похожи с тем же Гансом, Джорджем, Экзистенсом..надо вам создать нечто вроде бранденбургского клуба. могу пару названий предложить. ну я пока не придумал..ещё подумаю.

----------


## _lamer

> чего ты взял что мне не насрать на твоё отношение.


   Ну раз столько внимания ко мне+шифрование. Если серьёзно, то понимаю. Проститутка - тоже работа, профессия. Есть стукачи. А есть тролли. Ник свой не фейковый скажешь или мне самому узнать? Ответ заранее знаю - тебе надо ты и узнавай. Да только не красит это тебя как человека. Интернет - странная вещь. Сегодня вышел погулять, братика футболу учил, а ребят нет, никто не играет. Поле отличное, большие ворота. Все за компами сидят. Взрастил интернет такое вот ОЧЕНЬ важное поколение - задротов, хикки..может, ещё маньяков-фанатов комп.игр..впрочем те, с коими я общался, были куда обходительнее тебя, а на их душах немало убийств, жестоких. Ты никого не убивал, мухи не обидишь, но очень неприятный человек, _который сдаст при первом же шухере_. А куда ещё деваться. Ты стойкий, потому что наглый, но не стоит думать, что в инете всё безнаказанно. Улицы тоже чувствуют..кто знает..выйдешь ты так бывало, а там твоя любимая публика, которая ложь чувствует почище психиатров, а ты сама ложь, создан из лжи. Имени у тебя нет, фотографии тоже. Только ник, который ничего не значит. Одно хорошо - не даёшь мне забыть как печатать слепым десятипальцевым набором. Тренировка-таки.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Ну раз столько внимания ко мне+шифрование. Если серьёзно, то понимаю. Проститутка - тоже работа, профессия. Есть стукачи. А есть тролли. Ник свой не фейковый скажешь или мне самому узнать? Ответ заранее знаю - тебе надо ты и узнавай. Да только не красит это тебя как человека. Интернет - странная вещь. Сегодня вышел погулять, братика футболу учил, а ребят нет, никто не играет. Поле отличное, большие ворота. Все за компами сидят. Взрастил интернет такое вот ОЧЕНЬ важное поколение - задротов, хикки..может, ещё маньяков-фанатов комп.игр..впрочем те, с коими я общался, были куда обходительнее тебя, а на их душах немало убийств, жестоких. Ты никого не убивал, мухи не обидишь, но очень неприятный человек, _который сдаст при первом же шухере_. А куда ещё деваться. Ты стойкий, потому что наглый, но не стоит думать, что в инете всё безнаказанно. Улицы тоже чувствуют..кто знает..выйдешь ты так бывало, а там твоя любимая публика, которая ложь чувствует почище психиатров, а ты сама ложь, создан из лжи. Имени у тебя нет, фотографии тоже. Только ник, который ничего не значит. Одно хорошо - не даёшь мне забыть как печатать слепым десятипальцевым набором. Тренировка-таки.


 так если всё так, какого лешего ты тут застрял? Это суицид форум, какие люди по твоему тут должны быть? "Очень неприятные люди" с большим кол-вом тараканов в голове и на измене.
Постоянно пытаешься всех тут вывести на чистую воду. Тут большая часть итак ненавидят себя и свою жизнь и без твоей правды жизни. Зачем тебе весь этот интернетовский негатив, гуляй больше на улице и общайся больше в реале с реальными пацанами.

----------


## _lamer

> так если всё так, какого лешего ты тут застрял?


   у меня с юношества приливы депрессии, когда у других были приливы к половым органам. значит, я свой. был бы я сыт, весел и приятно румян, то не оказался бы на данном ресурсе. логично?



> какие люди по твоему тут должны быть?


   солдат не жалеть - бабы еще нарожают. так Жуков рассуждал. он мыслил категорией более ценной чем отдельно взятая человеческая жизнь - судьба целого народа, тут не до соплей, не мужское енто дело. мертвые мертвы чтобы живые жили. так и в природе устроено - что-то умирает, разлагается и становится добротной почвой для новой жизни. здесь тоже можно провести параллель: пока невротик/психотик молод и способен к инерции, пока он гибок душой и его силы не подавлены, он может выбраться. кто не сумел, начинают искать утешение на старости лет (как к примеру упомянутый мною форумный тролль, имевший на другом форуме ник "Тьма Тичо"), не всегда самое лучшее. т.к. им выбраться уже нельзя, они начинают всячески болезненно реагировать на чьи-то попытки мыслить не так как они. я не раз на _родном_ форуме сталкивался с ситуацией, когда мне мешали общаться с человеком, где-то отвратить его от неверного решения. всё потому что их злит (так бывает в психотерапевтических группах, почитайте любую литературу на эту тему) что кто-то еще горит желанием и его путь свободен, а не предсказуем как у заурядного провокатора, который бродит по сети, вампиря людей на негативе. я уже упомянул, что на поле никого нет, все засели за комп. с моим братом такого НИКОГДА не будет. молодые парнишки и девушки, приходя на ресурс, ищут не совета, а просто ориентируются на ощущение. это всегда соблазн. я когда-то давно сделал ошибку, которая предопределила мой путь на несколько лет вперед. не хочу чтобы кто-то её повторил, а тех кто прямо вводит в заблуждение еще не хронических больных, я на дух не переношу. я их не выгоняю. они сами уйдут не солоно хлебавши, ежели увидят, что негде развернуться их вредительской деятельности. я только делаю их образ более рельефным и понятным для остальных. когда-то и я был глуп, мог послушать плохого дядю и заняться делом недостойным, без шуток. 



> Тут большая часть итак ненавидят себя и свою жизнь и без твоей правды жизни


   я себя не обожаю до беспамятства, однако, болото не развожу, например, из тем "Во всем виноваты...гены..или Гена", в таком духе. научность в данном случаи не внушает оптимизма. наука просто скажет тебе - ты урод и родился таким. радуйся! я против всего, что догматически ограничивает свободу поисков решения проблем, блокирует людей на полпути, увлекая в научно-фаталистическую или эзотерико-психотическую даль. я насмотрелся на результаты всех возможных путей *В РЕАЛЕ*, поэтому мой опыт может быть весьма полезен для других, как для меня в своё время был полезен опыт и знания тех, у кого чему-то учился я. разве в этом есть что-то экстраординарное? 



> Зачем тебе весь этот интернетовский негатив


   интернетовский - почти ничто по сравнению с реальным, из реала, поэтому такое мне до фиолетового барабана.



> общайся больше в реале с реальными пацанами.


   я писал, но ты, видимо, невнимательно читаешь и предъявляешь необоснованные претензии из-за своей пресловутой невнимательности..а скорее - наплевательства. тебе же на меня наплевать, бро? так? у меня есть проблемы, которые не позволяют мне на данный момент (буду буквален) - уехать на вахту и спокойно себе работать. повторять почему так не буду, т.к., повторюсь, тебе все равно. логично? а то еще - тьфу-тьфу-тьфу - примешь за жалобу.

----------


## _lamer

> Ты пришёл на форум и начал хамить людям, нахамил мне в личку. Зрелый адекватный человек всегда следит за язычком, даже в тырнете. Ты как ведёрко с говном, стоит пнуть и говно льётся, льётся, льётся... ))


 
  Зрелый человек, говоришь. "Забавный забавно" - пытаться обмануть меня - нет более глупого занятия на свете. Я не забавен, отнюдь. Я знаю себе цену, знаю и тебе. Пусть и форумчане знают из чего ты сделан. Тебя спасает только интернет, Тьма. Все знают, что такие в реале ходят под себя при первом же шухере. Лучше отвянь от меня.



> выдумщик


   Давно на форумах? Хорошо. Значит, опытный, умеешь сделать вид, что твоё дерьмо не пахнет или оно пахнет розами. Но меня действительно на одном форуме хорошо знают. Если я что-то говорю, то не от балды. Давай угомонись, не делай вид, что люди не понимают кто я и кто ты. Можно хоть голосование устроить.

----------


## когда уже

> только вот мне лень делать картинку с твоими сообщениями.


  а  Вы поборите лень, сделайте принтскрин. Даже заинересовал данный срач.) Кто начал.

----------


## _lamer

> У тебя ещё хватает мозгов придя на форум на котором я давно,


   Регистрация
13.06.2013
  Думаю, очень давно. Только ник был другой. Сейчас и на соседнем форуме смешная ситуация (не думаю, что это ты, хотя вероятность есть): http://sociophobia.ru/viewtopic.php?id=2744&p=3 Некий тролль грешит на торквемаду. Обратите внимание на его слова: 


> Проголосовал за первый вариант, потому что из-за таких как он или призрак стима темы превращаются в сплошной флуд, и нить теряется. Мне как новичку форума это особенно неудобно.


  Первый вариант - забанить. Обратите внимание на дату регистрации: 


> Зарегистрирован:
> 2011-11-02


   Торквемада обстоятельно описал схему мышления хорошего толстого тролля. Тот ушёл в несознанку. Разведчики прокалываются на мелочах, хитрые тролли - таким же образом. Самое замечательное знаете что? Он пишет "мне новичку.." - он знает как зацепить совесть администратора форума, ведь за то же оскорбление новичка бан гораздо более серьёзный чем за того, кто уже освоился - каждый тролль знает тонкости правил форумов, человек явно психологически подкован, а значит, ему терять нечего. Поэтому они умело делают вид, что им наплевать или 


> Torquemada
> Не имею не мальешего понятия о чем ты бредишь.


  - классический жанр. 




> Как же тебя беспокоит что думают окружающие, как это важно доказать всем что ты не тряпка ссаная. Как же ты не уверен в себе.


   Мне неважно что думают окружающие, _но немаловажно что они знают_. В инете врать можно сколько угодно, поэтому репутация тут важнее конкретики. На соседнем форуме "новичок-фобик" (как мило? и хитро! админ плачет и хочет забанить плохого торквемаду!)ничего не пишет о своих проблемах, у него их и нет, кроме той, что он толстый тролль. Такие любят кидаться на тех, кто пишет много и интересно, любят внимание. Я провожу параллель и не вижу отличий. Я чувствую, что там другой человек, но суть от этого не меняется.



> а Вы поборите лень, сделайте принтскрин. Даже заинересовал данный срач.) Кто начал.


   Тема по поводу ЛС уже поднималась на этом форуме, я её видел. Суть была в том, что нельзя посмотреть личку, но можно просто игнорировать собеседника и не получать от него гневных сообщений. Я тоже могу матом ответить иногда, но дело даже не в этом, дело в том, что человек хочет выставить меня неадекватом, ноет, жалуется, что ему нахамили. Я никого не трогаю если меня не трогают, мне это не нужно. Я могу прикалываться, с юмором, пообезьянничать малость для позитива, но я не тролль, это очевидно. Вот очень важный писал 


> Вполне остроумный троллинг, мне нравица.


  - вот что смешно, думает, что я троллить люблю. По себе судит, видимо. Однако, я в одной теме вступился за татар-башкир, а он открыто оскорблял девушку
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...117#post139117
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E7%FB%F5/page8 называл овцой. На моём форуме за такое забанили бы, там такое не в чести на самом деле. Зато меня забанили за мат со звёздочками *очень справедливо*. Я никого не оскорблял, но я считаю, что всё правильно, 5 дней даже мало..я ведь такой плохой. Думаю, с этим понятно.

----------


## Justitiam

> Регистрация
>  считаю, что всё правильно, 5 дней даже мало..я ведь такой плохой.


 Это было бы хорошо.

----------


## _lamer

> Опаньки.


   мало тебя банили? сколько уже ников заблокировали? и до этого дойдёт.
  со мной многие общаться хотят, а ты никому не нужен. не судьба, значит! природа отсеивает своё. 
  вообще я избалован уже вниманием троллей. будь оригинальнее - иначе твоё внимание не будет льстить.

----------


## Omega

жить интереснее стало правда? когда есть на кого злость согнать или поспорить с кем то? доказать что именно "я" прав, а не "ты", ето же дело принципа.  появилась какая то цель, пусть очень временная и маленькая, но все же цель.

----------


## Omega

не, ну ето я к примеру. типа есть куда вылить емоции. вообще спорить и что то доказывать интересно, главное чтоб сильно не грузится.

----------

